# How to get my son's visa?



## Louk232 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi

I am moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of August. I have a job in a school and my school are sponsoring me and processing my visa. 

My problem is, I have no idea how to apply for my son's visa. I am sure that I satisfy all the requirements. I will earn enough; have accommodation, a school place, can get a letter of no objection from his father who is on the birth certificate. I just don't know who to apply to and how???

I'm worried I am running out of time and cannot leave with out him

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are both UK passport holders, he'll have to come in on a visit visa. Check what documents need attestation and organize before you get here. Ask your employer's PRO for assistance.


----------



## Louk232 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks

Do you know how long it takes once you are there? I won't have anyone to look after him if he is unable to stay.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Louk232 said:


> Thanks Do you know how long it takes once you are there? I won't have anyone to look after him if he is unable to stay.


 You may have to do a visa run with him because your paperwork has to be finished first. It's best to ask your company for advice. There will be others on here who have gone through the process in AUH who will also advise you.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Louk232,

UK passport holders also get a 10 day grace period so you only actually need to do a visa run (to obtain a visit visa) every 40 days for your son until his visa is processed.


----------



## Louk232 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Feel much better about moving knowing that many others have done it also.

x


----------

